# Italia-Malta 2-0



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

2ª gara di qualificazione al mondiale del 2014.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

In Italia dove si gioca?

Comunque se non vincono, è meglio che vadano a lavorare nelle montagne


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Italia dove si gioca?
> 
> Comunque se non vincono, è meglio che vadano a lavorare nelle montagne



Dovrebbe essere a Modena.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria larga e si torna con il morale alto. Speriamo giochi il Pazzo.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Vincerebbe 5-0 pure l'U21, non c'è neanche storia dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

vorrei vedere una goleada


----------



## GioNF (8 Settembre 2012)

É a Modena, lo stesso giorno del concerto di Elio e Le Storie Tese..


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Settembre 2012)

contro le squadre di isolette sperdute soffriamo sempre


----------



## Trixed (9 Settembre 2012)

Sarò a vederla sperando in una caterva di infortuni di qualsiasi gobbo


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Se non vinciamo con ALMENO 3 gol di scarto Prandelli si può anche dimettere.


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2012)

Che schifo ste partite..sembrano partite di serie C.


----------



## Dottorm (10 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vincerebbe 5-0 pure l'U21, non c'è neanche storia dai.



MMhhh già come contro le Far Oer


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> MMhhh già come contro le Far Oer



Classico, 2-1 e palo del meccanico di turno al 90°, così sì che si vaa
Per me faticheremmo pure col San Marino a settembre, sia chiaro


----------



## Cm Punk (10 Settembre 2012)

a quanto è quotato l' X2?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2012)

Forza Malta


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Classico, 2-1 e palo del meccanico di turno al 90°, così sì che si vaa
> Per me faticheremmo pure col San Marino a settembre, sia chiaro


Giocheremo contro San Marino?


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Giocheremo contro San Marino?



no, diceva che nel periodo di settembre giocheremmo male anche contro san marino 

prima o poi però si deve fare quella partita


----------



## ReyMilan (10 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forza Malta


----------



## Bawert (10 Settembre 2012)

W Malta, orgoglio italico


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Nell’esordio casalingo per le qualificazioni al Mondiale in Brasile, Cesare Prandelli rivoluziona modulo e uomini rispetto al pareggio ottenuto a Sofia: dentro Cassani, Peluso, Nocerino, Diamanti e Destro e sistema di gioco che torna ad essere il 4-3-1-2. Per il rossonero Antonio Nocerino la partita da titolare di stasera, a causa dell’assenza di De Rossi, rappresenta una grande occasione per convincere il Ct a concedergli più fiducia nelle prossime uscite.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2012)

Mah..nocerino nella uscite è stato davvero scandaloso, vediamo che figura farà oggi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2012)

_"Cappottone tennistico" _


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2012)

la formazione stavolta l'ha azzeccata anche se i due terzini peluso e cassani non mi convincono molto ma questi abbiamo, mi aspetto una vittoria facilissima e anche larga come punteggio


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente faremo tremendamente fatica, la forma fisica non c'è per niente e quando non c'è si soffre con tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la formazione stavolta l'ha azzeccata anche se i due terzini peluso e cassani non mi convincono molto ma questi abbiamo, mi aspetto una vittoria facilissima e anche larga come punteggio



Se non si vince questa facilmente......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

almeno 3-4 gol dobbiamo farli


----------



## S T B (11 Settembre 2012)

di norma con le squadre che prendono goleade da tutti, noi vinciamo con un gol di scarto...


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

buffon che a inizio partita legge il comunicato sul fair play e sulla collaborazione con gli arbitri è una cosa che fa accapponare la pelle.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> buffon che a inizio partita legge il comunicato sul fair play e sulla collaborazione con gli arbitri è una cosa che fa accapponare la pelle.



......in effetti gli arbitri spesso collaborano con la juve.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

1-0 Destro


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2012)

Sto destro non è male pero


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Col senno del poi Destro con Pazzini sarebbe stata una mossa coi controfiocchi!


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2012)

La grafica dei replay è I M B A R A Z Z A N T E


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2012)

Si ma che noia...


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2012)

partita noiosa...mi vien voglia di cambiare canale


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Settembre 2012)

No ragazzi dai m u o i o.

Ma il logo del Malta tutto sgranato e con sfondo nero?? Lo fanno apposta dai, è incredibile sennò...


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

Isao ha scritto:


> La grafica dei replay è I M B A R A Z Z A N T E



quando fanno vedere i simboli dell'italia e malta, si vedono tutti i pixel dello stemma maltese.  

sembra un'immagine presa a caso da google.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Perchè i gobbi quando giocano nel loro club diventano tutti super uomini?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2012)

Inutile l'italia vincerà sempre soffrendo contro san marino malta e cipro è sempe cosi


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè i gobbi quando giocano nel loro club diventano tutti super uomini?



Ma vero,con l'Italia sono una vergogna!


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Mah, mistero!


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando fanno vedere i simboli dell'italia e malta, si vedono tutti i pixel dello stemma maltese.
> 
> sembra un'immagine presa a caso da google.



Ahahahahah la facevo meglio io dai


----------



## federicozzo (11 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inutile l'italia vincerà sempre soffrendo contro san marino malta e cipro è sempe cosi



Per soffrire non stiamo soffrendo, ma l'Italia storicamente non è mai stata una nazione da goleade


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Una noia incredibile,sembrano delle mummie,stanno giocando senza voglia!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma vero,con l'Italia sono una vergogna!



Ahimè, nell'Italia non ci sono Vidal e Liechsteiner...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Settembre 2012)

Prestazione oscena. Ma tirate fuori le palle,cavolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Ahimè, nell'Italia non ci sono Vidal e Liechsteiner...



Vabbe',mancano Maradona e Pele' .Raga vi prego,sono buonissimi calciatori,ma non sono dei fenomeni e comunque per fare bella figura con Malta basterebbe poco!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma stanno giocando contro Malta o contro il Real Madrid?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2012)

prandelli è veramente un mediocre


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

che ne dite della prova di nocerino ? io dico che se va avanti così merita di stare un pò in panca anche quando rientrerà a milanello....


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2012)

entra pazzo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che ne dite della prova di nocerino ? io dico che se va avanti così merita di stare un pò in panca anche quando rientrerà a milanello....



se discutiamo anche nocerino è finita


----------



## Sheldon92 (11 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che ne dite della prova di nocerino ? io dico che se va avanti così merita di stare un pò in panca anche quando rientrerà a milanello....



Naah secondo me è in netta ripresa rispetto alle prime 2 giornate di campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2012)

anche secondo me il noce oggi sta giocando bene


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2012)

Quanta è scarsa sta italia mamma mia..ma come hanno fatto a battere la germania? Mistero


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2012)

e' questione di motivazioni a mio parere...stasera sono pressoche' nulle


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' questione di motivazioni a mio parere...stasera sono pressoche' nulle



Di fatto giochiamo con dei dilettanti.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche secondo me il noce oggi sta giocando bene



a me a destra non piace più di tanto, a sinistra rende di più.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2012)

cosa fa scazzini....


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

ROTFL, geniale la rai che mentre manda il replay si perde il gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Settembre 2012)

Comuq le goleade portano solo sfiga, normalmente quando si vince in goleada si tende poi a fare brutte figure nei momenti importanti. 

Poi non so perche, ma l'Italia è una nazionale che tende molto a rispettare l'avversario. Anche a livello di club è cosi.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2012)

Una tv oscena non può che trasmettere le partite di una squadra oscena.


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando fanno vedere i simboli dell'italia e malta, si vedono tutti i pixel dello stemma maltese.
> 
> sembra un'immagine presa a caso da google.



E' un'immagine presa a caso da google. Paghiamo il canone anche per pagare gli stipendi ad incompetenti che fanno un grafica con due quadrati bianco e nero e gli mettono il primo stemma trovato con la ricerca immagini di google. Assurdo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

"Segnali di fumo positivi"

Ma come diavolo si fa a dire una cosa del genere dopo aver vinto 2 a 0 contro MALTA!! (per una papera del portiere)


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2012)

di questo passo non ci andiamo in Brasile


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Uno strazio,una noia mortale!


----------



## patriots88 (11 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino senza ibra rendera' la meta'.

Scordatevi un bis dei gol dello scorso anno


----------



## Harvey (11 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia dover vincere con due gol irregolari contro sti dilettanti


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

finalmente è finito sto strazio. 

ridatemi il milan.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Settembre 2012)

L'unico che salvo è Cassani. Mi è piaciuto abbastanza.

Insigne mi sembra Giovinco quando giocava con l'Under21. Dribbling e velocità veramente ottimi,ma alla fine non ha concluso niente.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Ma come hanno fatto ad arrivare alla finale degli Europei?


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente c'è un ricambio generazionale all'altezza. Niente più gente come Gilardino, Toni e cessi vari. Insigne, Destro, Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Immobile, finalmente attaccanti che sanno giocare a calcio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2012)

Il Malta è veramente poca cosa, abbiamo vinto con un risultato netto giocando male, se giocavamo bene, vincevamo 8-0 come il Brasile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non mi sorprenderei se finiremmo primi nel girone anche giocando in questo modo.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente questa partita non mi preoccupa più di tanto. Contro i dilettanti facciamo sempre schifo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comuq le goleade portano solo sfiga, normalmente quando si vince in goleada si tende poi a fare brutte figure nei momenti importanti.
> 
> Poi non so perche, ma l'Italia è una nazionale che tende molto a rispettare l'avversario. Anche a livello di club è cosi.



E fa bene. Voi siete giovani, ma io ricordo bene Italia-Corea del Nord del 1966. Il commento prima della partita era: sembrano tanti Ridolini, corrono corrono e basta...intanto sti Ridolini ci hanno sbattuto fuori dal mondiale...


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2012)

Siamo imbarazzanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

va bene rispettare l'avversario però la gente contro queste squadrette ogni tanto vuole vedere goleade...cmq basta che abbiamo vinto


----------



## JulesWinnfield (11 Settembre 2012)

nessun allarmismo, bisognava solo vincere... agli appuntamenti importanti, con motivazioni diverse, ci saremo


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Settembre 2012)

è ufficiale, il 2-0 non è di peluso ma è autorere 

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/preliminaries/europe/matches/round=258374/match=300182237/index.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2012)

L'Italia è una livella, in grado di lottare con le forti tanto quanto è in grado di non chiudere mai una partita già vinta come poteva essere quella con Malta.
Non siamo i tipi da goleade, l'importante sono i 3 punti.


----------



## Frikez (11 Settembre 2012)

Se noi siamo imbarazzanti cosa sono i campioni del Mondo e d'Europa che hanno vinto in Georgia segnando solo negli ultimi minuti?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> E fa bene. Voi siete giovani, ma io ricordo bene Italia-Corea del Nord del 1966. Il commento prima della partita era: sembrano tanti Ridolini, corrono corrono e basta...intanto sti Ridolini ci hanno sbattuto fuori dal mondiale...


Mizziga,ricordo la partita del '66.Sei un giovincello! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Se noi siamo imbarazzanti cosa sono i campioni del Mondo e d'Europa che hanno vinto in Georgia segnando solo negli ultimi minuti?



La Georgia è superiore e non di poco a Malta.Poi giocare sui campi dell'est Europa non è mai semplice!


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Settembre 2012)

Pure Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania han faticato stasera. Niente drammi, l'importante era vincere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Pure Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania han faticato stasera. Niente drammi, l'importante era vincere.



Si ma Malta, cioè MALTA....


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma alla fine non ci trovo sto gran gusto a seppellire di gol squadre nettamente inferiori. Diverso è il discorso se fossimo contro Francia o Germania, Brasile ecc. Cioè Milan-Fanfulla a fine luglio, che me frega di vincere 8-0?

In ste partite qua, si fà il compitino: golletto e poi si gestisce la gara senza affaticarsi troppo, che poi c'è il campionato.

E le partite di qualificazione da SEMPRE sono una palla assurda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine non ci trovo sto gran gusto a seppellire di gol squadre nettamente inferiori. Diverso è il discorso se fossimo contro Francia o Germania, Brasile ecc. Cioè Milan-Fanfulla a fine luglio, che me frega di vincere 8-0?
> 
> In ste partite qua, si fà il compitino: golletto e poi si gestisce la gara senza affaticarsi troppo, che poi c'è il campionato.
> 
> E le partite di qualificazione da SEMPRE sono una palla assurda.



Si ok ma dopo la prestazione mediocre con la Bulgaria ci voleva una prestazione convincente, che non è arrivata.


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Oggi mi e' sorto un dubbio..non so chi sia piu' mediocre tra peluso e maria antonietta


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi mi e' sorto un dubbio..non so chi sia piu' mediocre tra peluso e maria antonietta



stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, peluso è scarso forte e la cosa bella è che alla rai lo hanno osannato


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, peluso è scarso forte e la cosa bella è che alla rai lo hanno osannato



Per non parlare della frase "Beppe Dossena,che ne pensi della prova del talentino?".Ha 28 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi mi e' sorto un dubbio..non so chi sia piu' mediocre tra peluso e maria antonietta



Infatti,pensavo fosse meglio.Ma è poca roba,non so quanti stop ha sbagliato,scoordinatissimo.Da evitare!


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

Un 3 o 4 a 0 dovevamo farlo.


----------

